# Felt and Slipstream



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

Great that Felt is hooked-up with Slipstream. If Slipstream manages to get into the Tour de France will Felt be inclined to stay with them because of the $'s it will cost them?

I hope so. This seems like a great match. Also it seems that Felt is in a growth mode; I am seeing more Felt bikes all the time and also more people talking about the "bang for the buck" of the Felt. 

Anyway, I love my F75.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

They're signed up for two additional years now, and there's a "special edition" F1 on the way. Wait till you see it. Very cool.

The F75 is the best deal in cycling.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

So, with two extra years, that is through 2010 I believe. Great! Hope to see Slipstream in TDF possibly next year if they can get a wildcard.

I feel the same way about the deal you get with the F75. My LBS was having a 20% off sale and I we bought three; one each for me, my wife, and my stepdaughter bought one.


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

*Slipstream Felt F1*

Attached is an image of the Slipstream Felt F1. To each his own... I bet the color scheme will be met with scorn by many, but I like it quite a bit. 

My Felt F2 is carbon with clear-coat and discrete white/silver markings... it's a powerful machine, so one should not be fooled by the baby-blue on the Slipstream. It's an amazing bike, supporting a team that will be worth watching.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like it; especially the argyle details. I'm not really a fan of the white handlebar tape and seat though. I would buy one in an instant if I could.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

w4ta said:


> Attached is an image of the Slipstream Felt F1. To each his own... I bet the color scheme will be met with scorn by many........


I never liked the way Slipstream's kit looked with the black team bikes. At least now their jersey's will match their bikes! Team Slipstream will do well in the TDF and for sure they will do it CLEAN. :thumbsup:


----------

